# Is Lady Gaga a personification of Baroque ideals?



## diatesseron (Sep 23, 2010)

I watched:

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=related






and that is all I could think of. I guess that I don't mean specific musical features, but the overall aesthetic goal. I can't remember any pop musician that was ever like her. She wants drama for the sake of drama. Her songs all have one general affect.

Maybe I'm just hoping that music will change and I'm looking for something that's not there.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm getting a bit sick of Lady Gaga.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Perhaps. Baroque- Extravagant, complex, or bizarre, especially in ornamentation. In the context of this definition she is baroque. I can think of at least one pop musician that precedes her:





 - especially at 1:50

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnTrZYHK_II - 'nuff said.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think Lady Gaga is more rather a personification of *Prokofievian *ideals, if that be a word. She is definitely THE Enfant Terrible of today's music. And that's what's gonna put her in the history books too.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

....... No


----------



## shoshyy (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,
Yes you are right. the video that you share is also very nice. her music is really very good and she is queen of pop. she also won more awards than other pop singers.

thanks!!

__________________
lady gaga video


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm torn on Lady Gaga. While I don't care one little bit for her over-the-top videos or silly costumes, it would be hard to argue that she isn't a very talented singer, songwriter and pianist. My jury is still out on her, although, very reluctantly, I am beginning to like some of her songs more and more. Damnit!


----------



## Seth (Feb 2, 2011)

She's definitely got talent.


----------

